# Dinner recipes



## Markjr1997 (Jan 18, 2019)

Anyone care to share recipes that your lodges enjoy on meeting nights? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 18, 2019)

Not sure our caterer will share...


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 19, 2019)

At my mother LODGE it was usually meatloaf, chili, sandwiches, or spaghetti. Nothing really special.


----------



## BroEFogle (Apr 13, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> At my mother LODGE it was usually meatloaf, chili, sandwiches, or spaghetti. Nothing really special.



We’ve been having chicken with different sides. These are good ideas!


----------



## Bloke (Apr 13, 2019)

it's a secret !


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 14, 2019)

We always have scotch pies and sausage rolls served hot and a selection of sandwiches and cakes for The Harmony, but we have it after the meetings.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 14, 2019)

Ethnic food. Here is Texas that means BBQ from scratch cooked the night before and beans cooked from scratch starting with dry beans.

Or chili. Why is it in Texas that you can have chili in most kitchens in the neighborhood but in all of Texas I know of one restaurant that specializes in it? This is one of the cultural mysteries of Texas like why there are goats all over the place but not in grocery stores.

Or Tex Mex. That's available in restaurants everywhere in Texas. I can hardly go for a walk without tripping over a place with very good Tex Mex. It's the flip side of that cultural mystery coin.


----------



## Winter (Apr 19, 2019)

The menu at my EC lodges changes every week. Since we meet at a private club our festive board at every meeting is a catered affair in one of the private dining rooms. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Matt L (Apr 19, 2019)

dfreybur said:


> Ethnic food. Here is Texas that means BBQ from scratch cooked the night before and beans cooked from scratch starting with dry beans.
> 
> Or chili. Why is it in Texas that you can have chili in most kitchens in the neighborhood but in all of Texas I know of one restaurant that specializes in it? This is one of the cultural mysteries of Texas like why there are goats all over the place but not in grocery stores.
> 
> Or Tex Mex. That's available in restaurants everywhere in Texas. I can hardly go for a walk without tripping over a place with very good Tex Mex. It's the flip side of that cultural mystery coin.



Ok Brother Doug, could you answer an age old question about chili for me.  Beans or no Beans?


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 20, 2019)

Matt L said:


> Ok Brother Doug, could you answer an age old question about chili for me.  Beans or no Beans?



Every native Texan I’ve met says no beans... Doug’s a transplant, curious to see what he thinks.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 20, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Every native Texan I’ve met says no beans... Doug’s a transplant, curious to see what he thinks.



That's an excellent summary of my thought. Texas chili has no beans. It's also not the only type of chili and some of those other types do include beans. Though it is the best in a biased opinion I formed long before I moved here.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 22, 2019)

Texas transplant here from Maryland... *No Beans*....
Personally I think they are vile...


----------



## kcalegal (Jun 16, 2019)

Our  meeting on Saturday had the following menu in the banquet after the meeting:
1. Sauteed mashed potato and Lentil fritters
2. Shammi Kebabs
3. Sour cream and onion dip with Potato Wafers
4. Watermelon and feta salad
5. Mac and cheese
6. Fish Florentine
7. Fruit custard

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

